# Wood for boat bench seat



## nytebyte (Oct 31, 2017)

Looking to replace the old benches on my 1964 Crestliner Commador Speedster. It had plywood benches that were wrapped in vinyl. The dash was made the same way and I removed the vinyl off the dash and stained and sealed it. Looks good so I am wanting to do that to the benches but they are in bad shape. What would be a good wood to use? I have available to me plywood, oak 12 inch boards and redwood 12 inch boards. I am just not sure of using solid planks for fear of them splitting on me down the road and don't want to do it in pieces. So what would be a good grade of plywood to use if I seal and finish them with a spar varnish? Would marine be the way to go or would a exterior plywood be fine as long as its sealed well? Thanks, Jim


----------



## renn90 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice boat.

Marine grade for sure. 

Construction grade exterior plywood is not suitable for exterior use unless covered. It is also not dimensionally stable unless fastened at certain minimal intervals depending on thickness.

If the wood layer is continuously supported by something underneath, I'd use 3/4" thick PVC panels instead of plywood, glued on with PL Marine adhesive. Permanent, low maintenance performance.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2017)

Shoot, if I had 1x12 oak boards on hand I would use them. Several coats of spar varnish and they should look good and last quite a while.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'd only use plywood.. not, solid boards. They will warp and split pretty soon. 

Or, the PVC suggestion from Renn 90 sounds like a possibility. I have not used them, but like the idea.

*I'd use 3/4" thick PVC panels instead of plywood, glued on with PL Marine adhesive. Permanent, low maintenance performance.*


----------



## nytebyte (Oct 31, 2017)

The main reason I was wanting to use wood was so I could match the dash. I agree that the solid oak will probably end up splitting. Would marine plywood be worth the extra over a bcx type plywood as long as i sealed it well?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 31, 2017)

IMHO, marine plywood's major advantage over any other plywood is that it doesn't have any voids. 

That adds substantial strength and the ability for the plywood to make smooth bends. Neither of those attributes sounds necessary for a seat cover. 

I'd go with BCX as long as it will be covered.


----------



## Mainline9 (Nov 1, 2017)

You’re right as rain, a wide board is sure to cup and split. If you want that look, and have access to a table saw, R.I.P. the board into four strips, flip the second and fourth and glue with Titebond III. Re-orienting the grain direction on alternating strips will give you the stability you seek, if you can accept the appearance of the mismatched grain you’ll have.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 1, 2017)

Stair treads are nice and thick, which adds a quality look to a boat.... just put a good thick coat of varnish and stain on em... they'll last longer than you....

https://www.lowes.com/pd/11-25-in-x-48-in-Raw-Pine-Stair-Tread/3333688


----------



## nytebyte (Nov 1, 2017)

Kind of like the idea of the use of stair treads. Now if I can find them local over 48 inches wide. I will need 52 inch. If all else fails I will go with the plywood as there is flotation that bolts on the bottom of the seats so that should keep them from bowing. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 1, 2017)

52" might be hard to find... Plywood will work fine. And can be improved by adding a bullnose solid wood edge to it.... then you won't see the laminations:

https://22293-presscdn-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Tips-for-Edging_5F00_hide-the-edging1.jpg

Whatever you use cover it with a thick coat of polyurethane varnish and keep it maintained. Do that and it will last a lifetime.


----------

